# mexican fiesta car show and hop



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

SOMOS UNO OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDERS MILWAUKEE CHAPTER WILL ONCE AGAIN BE HOSTING THE HOT WHEELZ CAR SHOW FOR MEXICAN FIESTA TO BENEFIT THE HISPANIC SCHOLARSHIP FOUNDATION THIS YEAR WE WIL HAVE JAMAL FROM ROLLN VIDEOS TAPING LIVE FOOTAGE STARTING WITH THE CRUISE TO FIESTA WHICH WILL BEGIN ON MILWAUKEES SOUTH SIDE ON S.9TH ST. AND HISTORIC MITCHELL ST.AT 10:00AM BE ONTIME BECAUSE IT IS POLICE ESCORT AND THEY WILL LEAVE AT 10:00AM FROM THERE WE WILL CRUISE THE SOUTH SIDE ALL THE WAY TO HENRY MAIER FESTIVAL GROUNDS (SUMMER FEST) THEN THE SHOW WILL BEGIN THE HOP WILL BEGIN BETWEEN 12:00 NOON AND 2:00PM NOT SURE YET CASH PRIZES FOR HOP. HOP WILL BE COORDINATED BY MEMO FROM DAMAGE HYDRAULICS AND AN EXHIBITION TRUCK DANCE BY JAMES SWEET FROM DROP FEST WITH HIS RADICAL AIR DANCER
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HvlZyLRIxY


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

WHOS ALL SUPPORTING THE SHOW ROLL CALL HOMITOS


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

arriba


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

I can't wait for stevie b n his spandix


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!*


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I'll be there


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Jul 30 2009, 03:24 PM~14630267
> *I'll be there
> *


we will see u all in appleton this weekend (menasha) same thing :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jul 30 2009, 02:58 PM~14629943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIRRRRRRRR


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jul 31 2009, 12:53 PM~14639129
> *YES SIRRRRRRRR
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jul 31 2009, 02:53 PM~14639129
> *YES SIRRRRRRRR
> *


YO PORKY DID U FINISH THE CADDY YET HOMEBOY O QUE


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jul 27 2009, 04:57 PM~14596720
> *WHOS ALL SUPPORTING THE SHOW ROLL CALL HOMITOS
> *


Naturally


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Aug 3 2009, 11:13 PM~14666506
> *Naturally
> 
> 
> ...


Nice plaque :thumbsup:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 3 2009, 10:20 PM~14666625
> *Nice plaque  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Aug 3 2009, 11:13 PM~14666506
> *Naturally
> 
> 
> ...


THE ONE SHOW WE NEVER MISS! :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

just got off the phone with stevie b and he will be there in tight jeans for alex el whopper


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 9 2009, 06:43 AM~14715869
> *I  CANT WAIT FOR STEVIE B ....I CANT STOP THINKING BOUT HIS TIGHT SPANDIX NUT HUGGERS UMMMMMM UMMMMMMMMM
> *


Your a Fool :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

DO WE HAVE 2 CRUISE 2 B IN DA SHOW


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

i wanna do the cruise BAD , adnt he show to. .. wish my car was in better shape!


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Aug 9 2009, 04:22 PM~14718583
> *DO WE HAVE 2 CRUISE 2 B IN DA SHOW
> *



Nah, the cruise is just an extra incentive.


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 9 2009, 03:19 PM~14718159
> *Your a Fool :biggrin:
> *


i just realize when i was getting ready for the southside show alex was on my computer fuckin around puto :angry:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 9 2009, 08:36 PM~14720651
> *i just realize when i was getting ready for the southside show alex was on my computer fuckin around puto :angry:
> *


what u talking you were tweeting Stevie b all the way down to and from Chicago  :biggrin: talking couldn't wait for Stevie b to show up on august 22 Mexican fest the best damn show in the Midwest 
T
T
T


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Aug 9 2009, 09:01 PM~14720891
> *what u talking  you were tweeting Stevie b all the way down to and from Chicago   :biggrin: talking couldn't wait for Stevie b to show up on august 22 Mexican fest the best damn show in the Midwest
> T
> T
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Someone is gonna have to borrow me a stevie b cd so i can fit in :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

i hope the weather is nice but not as hot as the southside show :uh:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 10 2009, 05:08 PM~14728665
> *Someone is gonna have to borrow me a stevie b cd so i can fit in :biggrin:
> *


So you already have the poster?................


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Aug 10 2009, 07:19 PM~14728777
> *So you already have the poster?................
> *


I don't even know who the hell he is...


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 10 2009, 07:09 PM~14728678
> *i hope the weather is nice but not as hot as the southside show :uh:
> *


DAMN IT WAS HOT LIKE 12 YEAR OLD RUN AWAY DAMN I BURNED LIKE 6000 CALORIES :biggrin:


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

que pasa compas im goin to miss thiss show     but good suerte to all SOMOSUNO FAMILY


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by omilow59_@Aug 10 2009, 07:09 PM~14729921
> *que pasa  compas im goin to miss  thiss show          but good suerte  to all  SOMOSUNO  FAMILY
> *


cant wait till u come back from college homie miss the laughs :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

what are the categories ??


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Jul 30 2009, 03:48 PM~14629849
> *I can't wait for stevie b n his spandix
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 10 2009, 05:08 PM~14728665
> *Someone is gonna have to borrow me a stevie b cd so i can fit in :biggrin:
> *



I got you homie I'll burn you a cd and have it ready by fiesta this way you can cruise to it


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 10 2009, 08:07 PM~14730525
> *what are the categories ??
> *


we have 23 categories about the same joe had on sunday well broken down 60 70 80 90 bombas motorcycles ect and best of's and cash for hop 300 200 100 maybe more depending on sponsorships remember this show benfits the hispanic scholarship foundation LETS TRY AND GET MORE OF OUR PEOPLE TTHREW COLLEGE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

ttt 
ill be there ready to break my shit... lol :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious cc_@Aug 11 2009, 12:16 AM~14732251
> *ttt
> ill be there ready to break my shit... lol  :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT WE WANNA HEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 10 2009, 10:54 PM~14731133
> *we have 23 categories about the same joe had on sunday well broken down 60 70 80 90 bombas motorcycles  ect and best of's and cash for hop 300 200 100 maybe more depending on sponsorships remember this show benfits the hispanic scholarship foundation LETS TRY AND GET MORE OF OUR PEOPLE TTHREW COLLEGE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THE HOP MONEY WENT UP SHOULD KNOW BY MANANA


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 10 2009, 08:54 PM~14731133
> *we have 23 categories about the same joe had on sunday well broken down 60 70 80 90 bombas motorcycles  ect and best of's and cash for hop 300 200 100 maybe more depending on sponsorships remember this show benfits the hispanic scholarship foundation LETS TRY AND GET MORE OF OUR PEOPLE TTHREW COLLEGE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


orale cool yea i asked cause my ride is a2002 n nobody has that a class 00' lowriders n up they mix it up witht the 90s but o h welll


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 10 2009, 11:23 PM~14732768
> *orale  cool  yea  i asked  cause  my ride is  a2002    n  nobody  has  that a class  00'  lowriders n up  they  mix  it  up witht the  90s  but o h welll
> *


----------



## SOMOS1LINCOLN (Aug 10, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 11 2009, 01:23 AM~14732768
> *orale  cool  yea  i asked  cause  my ride is  a2002    n  nobody  has   that a class  00'  lowriders n up  they   mix  it  up witht the  90s  but o h welll
> *


I REMEMBER SOME ONE ASKING ME THE SAME QUESTION LAST YEAR DID U GO LAST YEAR WAS IT YOU HOMEBOY


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT for Stevie :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

I AM STARTING TO THINK ONEPHAT70 INJOINS SWING OFF STEVIE B NUTS :0


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 13 2009, 03:30 PM~14760811
> *TTMFT
> *


roll call lets see who we got coming to hop who wants to show the mil how there city dewin it :biggrin:


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 14 2009, 10:21 AM~14768855
> *roll call lets see who we got coming to hop who wants to show the mil how there city dewin it :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 14 2009, 10:21 AM~14768855
> *roll call lets see who we got coming to hop who wants to show the mil how there city dewin it :biggrin:
> *


is ther gonna be a radical class also? or just single/double?


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

1 week a way!! :cheesy:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

CRUIZIN IN STYLE C.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Aug 16 2009, 11:59 AM~14784225
> *CRUIZIN IN STYLE C.C WILL BE THERE
> *


like always thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 11 2009, 09:20 PM~14742272
> *I REMEMBER SOME ONE ASKING ME THE SAME QUESTION LAST YEAR DID U GO LAST YEAR WAS IT YOU HOMEBOY
> *


i didnt go last yr but if u guys have a 00 n up category that would be great


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 16 2009, 07:42 PM~14787102
> *i didnt  go  last yr  but if u  guys  have a  00 n up category that  would be great
> *


we have a class homie :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 16 2009, 08:32 PM~14787726
> *we have a class homie :thumbsup:
> *


orale see u there


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

for sure there will be 300 200 100 we are hoping to beabled to up it tommorrow DEPENDING on sponsor but no matter what there will at least be that any questions on hop give memo a call (708) 418-3955 at Damage he volunteered his time like always too organize the hop so he knows all the rules single double radical


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

lets keep this at the fuckin TOP.. 

someone toss me a schedule as far as times, my wife works next weekend so im free to roll out, hopefully can see some hoping, and all that.. still debating on wether or not to show my beat up car...


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

ps - does the $20 car show fee get me into fiesta too?


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 17 2009, 01:32 PM~14792916
> *ps - does the $20 car show fee get me into fiesta too?
> *


$20 at the door covers driver and passenger


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 17 2009, 12:46 AM~14789319
> *for sure there will be 300 200 100 we are hoping to beabled to up it tommorrow DEPENDING on sponsor but no matter what there will at least be that any questions on hop give memo a call (708) 418-3955 at Damage he volunteered his time like always too organize the hop so he knows all the rules single double radical
> *


ok pulled another sponsor the hop pay outs are 400 first 200 second and thrid 100 classes are single double and radical any question feel free to call memo from damage for any questions


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

What time do that gates open to let the cars in?


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 17 2009, 09:12 PM~14797727
> *What time do that gates open to let the cars in?
> *


at noon homie please make sure no coolers or any hard artillery everybodys gettin checked before coming in keep it clean :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Aug 17 2009, 06:41 PM~14795980
> *:dunno:
> *


que pasa sursiders


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 17 2009, 11:12 PM~14799392
> *at noon homie please make sure no coolers or any hard artillery everybodys gettin checked before coming in keep it clean :biggrin:
> *


I don't think you have to worry about me beto


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

TTT.... still wondering if I should take my hooptie into the show... 

car is a lil too beat up i think, can i get some advice on that? dont like lookin like the fool that thought his car was clean when i know it isnt lol... thinkin of gettin a tire fixed so i can roll in on my Z's if i go... 

talkin to my boss today to try to get off..


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

who cares what anyone thinks your car is your car fukum LETROLL


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 18 2009, 10:56 AM~14804562
> *who cares what anyone thinks your car is your car fukum LETROLL
> *


fuk yeah homie, see ya then


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 18 2009, 10:56 AM~14804562
> *who cares what anyone thinks your car is your car fukum LETROLL
> *



fuck it see ya for the cruise too!


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

i'll be there!


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 18 2009, 09:47 AM~14802751
> *I don't think you have to worry about me beto
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 18 2009, 09:47 AM~14802751
> *I don't think you have to worry about me beto
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

TTT . .. ... ..thinkin bout rollin supremes one side, Xlace Z's on the other side for the show lol... cant pick which wheels to ride on, so i seriously may just ride both, spokes on drivers side, supremes on the other!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Aug 18 2009, 03:38 PM~14806894
> *i'll be there!
> *


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

T
T
M
F
T
:biggrin: 
should be nice weather 72 n cloudy


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

HEY HOMIES I NEED DA ADDRESS SO I CAN GET THEM DIRECTIONS


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Aug 19 2009, 08:19 AM~14814160
> *HEY HOMIES I NEED DA ADDRESS SO I CAN GET THEM DIRECTIONS
> *


200 w. harbor st.


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Whats up miltown .Im trying to be on time before everyone starts rolling out to the fest from the southside.What time is everyone showing up ?I want to get some good pictures of the low lows cruisin on the streets of milwaukee! :thumbsup:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Aug 19 2009, 09:55 AM~14814667
> *Whats up miltown .Im trying to be on time before everyone starts rolling out to the fest from the southside.What time is everyone showing up ?I want to get some good pictures of the low lows cruisin on the streets of milwaukee! :thumbsup:
> *


the cruise to fiesta leaves 11a.m. sharp u will be fine if u show up atfter 10 the meeting spot is at 9th and mitchell st its easy right off the freeway TAKE 94 NORTH EXIT LAPHAM AND GREENFIELD EXIT WHEN U GET OFF THE FREEWAY MAKE A LEFT ON LAPHAM ST THEN GO TO 9TH ST AND MAKE ANOTHER LEFT AND YOULL SEE ALL THE RIDES IN A BIG PARKING LOT


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 19 2009, 10:51 AM~14815795
> *the cruise to fiesta leaves 11a.m. sharp u will be fine if u show up atfter 10 the meeting spot is at 9th and mitchell st its easy right off the freeway TAKE 94 NORTH EXIT LAPHAM AND GREENFIELD EXIT WHEN U GET OFF THE FREEWAY MAKE A LEFT ON LAPHAM ST THEN GO TO 9TH ST AND MAKE ANOTHER LEFT AND YOULL SEE ALL THE RIDES IN A BIG PARKING LOT
> *


Nice...Yeah i was just up there for a wedding in may .Couple lived on mitchell and layton so im pretty much familiar with that area.So im sure ill find it.See you fellas there :wave: 

Thanks bro!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

damn glad i checked back was thinkin i was gonna need to be there before 10... ill show up like 1015 lol so i can sleep a lil more


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

any other questions feel free to pm me or just add it on here


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

how long is the show goin on? i dont mind bein at Fiesta all day, and my wife is off @ 5pm so she was gonna come down if I was still there..


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 19 2009, 02:51 PM~14817787
> *how long is the show goin on? i dont mind bein at Fiesta all day, and my wife is off @ 5pm so she was gonna come down if I was still there..
> *


the show is until 5pm or 6pm depending how long the hop takes to finish


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

The weather is going to be 78 and sunny its going to be a good day


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 19 2009, 07:41 PM~14821961
> *the show is until 5pm or 6pm depending how long the hop takes to finish
> *


cool homie.. can we leave our rides there and enjoy fiesta? or no?

LMAO, i need to just call u with these questions./././ im too tired


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 19 2009, 08:22 PM~14822447
> *cool homie.. can we leave our rides there and enjoy fiesta? or no?
> 
> LMAO, i need to just call u with these questions./././ im too tired
> *


I can answer this question Todd. Yea, you can. Set your ride up at the show, then take a walk around the Fiesta. Thats one of the reasons why I look forward to this every year. Its not your typical show, where you park, and thats it. Alot of things to see, and alot of food!!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

cool homie, see ya there... ill be the one with the beat up vert galaxie


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

PSYCHOS will be there


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Aug 19 2009, 11:44 PM~14823463
> *PSYCHOS will be there
> *


orale see you guys there franky


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

keep this on the top


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

ANY ONE PLAN ON SNEEKING IN BEER TO FIESTA HIDE IT GOOD TRY TO BRING PLASTIC BOTTLES OF MILLER LITE OR MGD THATS WHAT THEY SELL I ALWAYS PUT IT UNDER THE CONVERTIBLE TOP SECURITY OPENS HOODS TRUNKS AND INTERIOR (ITS FOR EVERYONES SAFETY) IF THEY TAKE IT AWAY JUST BE COOL BUT LIKE I SAID HIDE IT GOOD IF I AM RITE THEY LET YOU BRING WATER IN A COOLERS BUT DONT QUOTE ME JUST HIDE IT GOOD AND DONT GET TO DRUNK :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 20 2009, 11:50 AM~14827518
> *ANY ONE PLAN ON SNEEKING IN BEER TO FIESTA HIDE IT GOOD TRY TO BRING PLASTIC BOTTLES OF MILLER LITE OR MGD THATS WHAT THEY SELL I ALWAYS PUT IT UNDER THE CONVERTIBLE TOP SECURITY OPENS HOODS TRUNKS  AND INTERIOR (ITS FOR EVERYONES SAFETY) IF THEY TAKE IT AWAY JUST BE COOL BUT LIKE I SAID HIDE IT GOOD IF I AM RITE THEY LET YOU BRING WATER IN A COOLERS BUT DONT QUOTE ME JUST HIDE IT GOOD AND DONT GET TO DRUNK :biggrin:
> *


HOW ABOUT A BOTTLE OF JACK MARIO :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 20 2009, 12:50 PM~14827518
> *ANY ONE PLAN ON SNEEKING IN BEER TO FIESTA HIDE IT GOOD TRY TO BRING PLASTIC BOTTLES OF MILLER LITE OR MGD THATS WHAT THEY SELL I ALWAYS PUT IT UNDER THE CONVERTIBLE TOP SECURITY OPENS HOODS TRUNKS  AND INTERIOR (ITS FOR EVERYONES SAFETY) IF THEY TAKE IT AWAY JUST BE COOL BUT LIKE I SAID HIDE IT GOOD IF I AM RITE THEY LET YOU BRING WATER IN A COOLERS BUT DONT QUOTE ME JUST HIDE IT GOOD AND DONT GET TO DRUNK :biggrin:
> *


sweet I can get the plastic bottles at work :cheesy:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Aug 20 2009, 01:11 PM~14827748
> *HOW ABOUT A BOTTLE OF JACK MARIO :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

damn i need to find some booze! im broke! shit! 

my wifes car was broken into last night, just dropped $300 on a window for christs sake, they didnt even take anything! there wasnt shit to take, its a freakin 07 Toyota Yaris.. wtf!?!!??!


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 20 2009, 01:31 PM~14827975
> *sweet I can get the plastic bottles at work  :cheesy:
> *



then we drinkin with you  :yes: :h5:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 20 2009, 11:31 AM~14827975
> *sweet I can get the plastic bottles at work  :cheesy:
> *



Sweet smuggle me in a case of Mgd I'll pay for them there oh ya Dale don't forget your camera


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Aug 20 2009, 07:44 PM~14831992
> *Sweet smuggle me in a case of Mgd I'll pay for them there oh ya Dale don't forget your camera
> *


would never forget that


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

:biggrin: Sounds like fun .ROLLERZ will be there !


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Aug 20 2009, 11:11 AM~14827748
> *HOW ABOUT A BOTTLE OF JACK MARIO :biggrin:
> *


I AM READY SO BRING IT JUST DONT GET CAUGHT :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 20 2009, 12:04 PM~14828309
> *damn i need to find some booze! im broke! shit!
> 
> my wifes car was broken into last night, just dropped $300 on a window for christs sake, they didnt even take anything! there wasnt shit to take, its a freakin 07 Toyota Yaris.. wtf!?!!??!
> *


OUR PRESIDENT MALDITO 64 (BETO) OWNS MACIAS AUTO GLASS HE WOULD OF DID IT FOR 1/2 PRICE :uh:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

GOODTIMES will try to make it :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CORE_@Aug 20 2009, 09:26 PM~14834433
> *GOODTIMES will try to make it  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

can't wait it's almost here!! :cheesy: I just wish my car was gonna be ready


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

truck and trailer loaded and leavn soon :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Envious cc_@Aug 21 2009, 06:41 AM~14836781
> *truck and trailer loaded and leavn soon :biggrin:
> *


LET ME NO IF YOU WILL BE HERE TONIGHT SO U CAN KICK WITH US AND ROLLN CALL ME


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

is there a spectater fee?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 20 2009, 11:50 AM~14827518
> *ANY ONE PLAN ON SNEEKING IN BEER TO FIESTA HIDE IT GOOD TRY TO BRING PLASTIC BOTTLES OF MILLER LITE OR MGD THATS WHAT THEY SELL I ALWAYS PUT IT UNDER THE CONVERTIBLE TOP SECURITY OPENS HOODS TRUNKS  AND INTERIOR (ITS FOR EVERYONES SAFETY) IF THEY TAKE IT AWAY JUST BE COOL BUT LIKE I SAID HIDE IT GOOD IF I AM RITE THEY LET YOU BRING WATER IN A COOLERS BUT DONT QUOTE ME JUST HIDE IT GOOD AND DONT GET TO DRUNK :biggrin:
> *


_Gera made Birdman a built in cooler in the back of his truck all upholstered looks part of the set up :biggrin: we should be all good_


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

see u homies tomorrow... worked on my car a lil last night


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Aug 21 2009, 08:17 AM~14837368
> *Gera made Birdman a built in cooler in the back of his truck all upholstered looks part of the set up  :biggrin:  we should be all good
> *


i forgot :biggrin: remmeber plastic bottles or cups


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 21 2009, 08:08 AM~14837315
> *is there a spectater fee?
> *


ya 10 or 12 dollars at the gate or 2 per registered car


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 21 2009, 10:24 AM~14838024
> *i forgot :biggrin: remmeber plastic bottles or cups
> *


SolitoS Cups are loaded up :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Aug 21 2009, 09:56 AM~14838378
> *SolitoS Cups are loaded up :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


bring me one :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 21 2009, 12:51 PM~14838963
> *bring me one  :biggrin:
> *



X2


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

any one need hotels the wyndam across the street from mtchel airport still has rooms that were all the mexican fiesta celebs are staying any ? call mario 4146870375
4747 S Howell Ave
Milwaukee, WI 53207-5913
(414) 481-8000


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 21 2009, 12:27 PM~14840071
> *any one need hotels the wyndam across the street from mtchel airport still has rooms that were all the mexican fiesta celebs are staying any ? call mario 4146870375
> 4747 S Howell Ave
> Milwaukee, WI 53207-5913
> ...



Is that were Stevie b staying at? :biggrin: get me tWo rooms!!!!


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Aug 21 2009, 02:50 PM~14841617
> *Is that were Stevie b staying at? :biggrin: get me tWo rooms!!!!
> *


joto :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

lets keep this on the top.. 

someone sneak me in a beer


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Looks like nice weather for tomorrow!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

nice weather, too bad my car got rained on all day while i was out drivin lol... 

guess i gotta wake up a lil early and clean it up some, it cant look mint no matter what but still some effort will make it look a lil better.. 

see you guys tomorrow, ill be at the cruise if there is still room


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

ttt.... 

my boy got too drunk last night to get up, so im ridin solo today i guess... see you guys in a few hours


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

pissed that i missed it. tire blew last night and i had no spare. the only shop that has them here was supposed to open @ 9, but the guy who owns it never showed up.


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

*GREAT SHOW AS ALWAYS!! HAD A GREAT TIME CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YOU. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL AT OUR PICNIC!!* :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)




----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 22 2009, 05:49 PM~14849761
> *GREAT SHOW AS ALWAYS!! HAD A GREAT TIME CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YOU. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL AT OUR PICNIC!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics brother keep them coming :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 22 2009, 07:38 PM~14850064
> *Nice pics brother keep them coming :thumbsup:
> *



x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Damn Dale!!!!! You move quick!!! Im impressed.


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Aug 22 2009, 09:05 PM~14850213
> *Damn Dale!!!!! You move quick!!! Im impressed.
> *


I don't mess around son! :biggrin: Sorry nothing of the hop, too many tall people :angry:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

fun time guys, i was in a shitty mood kinda over some home drama and stayed mostly to myself.. didnt even take pics.. 

good to see people out though


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

My brother Beto and I arrived pretty early and walked straight to the south end where the car show was being held and we were both amazed at how many vehicles were on the grounds and how many more were still waiting in line to get in. Beto hails from Grand Prairie Texas outside of Dallas and has been lowriding since I was in diapers. I am now 52 years old.In the past he has promoted Lowrider shows in Texas for over 20 years and is the founding father of Los Bajitos de Grand Prairie Lowrider Car Club, one of the most respected car clubs in all of Texas.
For him to say that this was one of the nicest car shows(which I agree with) is an understatement.

We witnessed first timers like Touchdown Todds' bad ass Galaxie riding in on air...
The red 64 Impala from the Chi with the all chromed out tune port engine to the all chromed out undercarriage... First time seeing Joe Isa from Designs Unlimited reppin' SouthSide Cruisers BIG TIME !!! Can anyone say BACK BUMPER !!! 
Psycho Dreams...wow puttin' it down with show quality rides and hoppers! Where the hell was George ???
Juanito from Originales showed up with his "El CATRIN"
Burt from UCE showing off one of my favorite 62 of all time
How 'bout Milwaukees' own Rollerz Only and their other chapter reppin strong
saw Tank from Solitos "new" black Monte Carlo with a mirror finish that gleamed under the sun when it came out...Props to him,Lali,Guero and the rest of the lineup Solitos had as did my other true homies from Good Times.
Cruisin' in Style also was in full effect hoppin' and showin'
As always Forrest Neal and his Uniques had the "reserved spot" as they always rep strong.
Beto seeing for the first time the top notch work done by Bob Wagner from Hollywood Kustoms. Nobody does it better !!!
His workmanship in Mannys' trokita from Veijitos is second to none. The Veijitos crew showed the same respect to my veterano brother as they do me !!!
We introduced ourselves to the Pesados with their "Tejas" built El Camino. We are both partial to Tejas rides. LOL !!!
Beto also liked the TCR built hot Rods which happens to be the shop that painted Rickys red '62 ragtop from Milwaukees very own Somos Uno...
of which had their own line up with Marios "NEW" beautiful Impala and my compadre Jose with his 1948 Fleetline from Somos Uno Waukegan and the rest of the crew.
Is it me or are the Reyes brothers Gera,Bardo and Mauricio talented ???
If I didn't I mention you or your club, don't hate, my mind doesn't 'member well
you 'member ???
Last but not least...
The BIGGEST props go to the whole SOMOS UNO OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDER CAR CLUB-MILWAUKEE !!!
The strong dedication and hard work payed off with the BEST Lowrider Car Show in the State of Wisconsin !!!
Congratulations !!!
Always,
Bobby


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

damn bobby, was wonderin if you made it out... didnt see ya, woulda been nice to talk for a bit.. 

heres my only pic from yesterday, didnt even remember the camera was in my pocket... this was just before i left in my alley


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 23 2009, 08:07 AM~14853035
> *damn bobby, was wonderin if you made it out... didnt see ya, woulda been nice to talk for a bit..
> 
> heres my only pic from yesterday, didnt even remember the camera was in my pocket... this was just before i left in my alley
> ...


It's all good.Hopefully I'll see you out at the GoodTimers Picnic...


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Up,Up and Away !!!


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 23 2009, 06:58 AM~14852999
> *My brother Beto and I arrived pretty early and walked straight to the south end where the car show was being held and we were both amazed at how many vehicles were on the grounds and how many more were still waiting in line to get in. Beto hails from Grand Prairie Texas outside of Dallas and has been lowriding since I was in diapers. I am now 52 years old.In the past he has promoted Lowrider shows in Texas for over 20 years and is the founding father of Los Bajitos de Grand Prairie Lowrider Car Club, one of the most respected car clubs in all of Texas.
> For him to say that this was one of the nicest car shows(which I agree with) is an understatement.
> 
> ...



.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Aug 23 2009, 08:45 AM~14853179
> *.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



You should have seen the look on your moms face when she finally saw my brother Beto after all these years. PRICELESS !!!
I thought she was gonna break down in tears...


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 23 2009, 06:58 AM~14852999
> *My brother Beto and I arrived pretty early and walked straight to the south end where the car show was being held and we were both amazed at how many vehicles were on the grounds and how many more were still waiting in line to get in. Beto hails from Grand Prairie Texas outside of Dallas and has been lowriding since I was in diapers. I am now 52 years old.In the past he has promoted Lowrider shows in Texas for over 20 years and is the founding father of Los Bajitos de Grand Prairie Lowrider Car Club, one of the most respected car clubs in all of Texas.
> For him to say that this was one of the nicest car shows(which I agree with) is an understatement.
> 
> ...


thanks alot bobby and thank you everyone for your continuous support year after year i cant explain the expressions that the mexican fiesta board members had when my brother memo showed them video from joe hopping the cutlas from psychos and pesados regal breaking once again we as somos uno mexican fiesta appreciated all the support that was given yesterday all of you made it successful :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)




----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)




----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)




----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 23 2009, 08:00 AM~14853256
> *You should have seen the look on your moms face when she finally saw my brother Beto after all these years. PRICELESS !!!
> I thought she was gonna break down in tears...
> *


After I saw you guys earlier, I called my folks up right away. Turns out, they were on their way over already.


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 23 2009, 07:09 AM~14853042
> *It's all good.Hopefully I'll see you out at the Godd Timers Picnic...
> 
> *


youll see me there for sure homie


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

NICE CARS, TIGHT PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Way to put it down MILWAUKEE !I have some pictures to load up.Ill have them up soon!

Thanks again for the great show









:thumbsup:


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

good show carnales :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lincoln313 (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks every one we could have not done it with out all of you riders


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

Had a good time , was happy to make the show.


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks for the props Bobby !


> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 23 2009, 01:58 PM~14852999
> *My brother Beto and I arrived pretty early and walked straight to the south end where the car show was being held and we were both amazed at how many vehicles were on the grounds and how many more were still waiting in line to get in. Beto hails from Grand Prairie Texas outside of Dallas and has been lowriding since I was in diapers. I am now 52 years old.In the past he has promoted Lowrider shows in Texas for over 20 years and is the founding father of Los Bajitos de Grand Prairie Lowrider Car Club, one of the most respected car clubs in all of Texas.
> For him to say that this was one of the nicest car shows(which I agree with) is an understatement.
> 
> ...


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

thanx Somosono for a great time and show. Psycho's own opinion Mexican Fiesta is one of the best show in the Midwest.

:thumbsup:


----------



## GhostWorx (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks to Sumos for hosting a great show,, all you guys showed me/ us(ROLLERZ ONLY) alot of props and respect... It was crazy how many different clubs and cars came this year, best show in Milwaukee to date!!! I been ROllin to fiesta since 92' when we used to cruise in down Wisconsin av. ( remember that?), I missed sum years here and there but, been in the lowrider game for a minute! Glad to see how big it's got here! The few clubs that are here, we need to support each other so we can keep lowriding alive and growing and show the country that the Midwest is still doing it big and it's just a love for the lifestyle!!!Damn, that was a good show, thanks again to all the Sumos brothers,, Bobby for showing props like always, I have to say thanks to the ROLLERZ bRO's from Chi-town and Minn for making the trip, to all clubs and solo riders that made the trip. Guess we see y'all at the GOODTIMES picnic next month.. Great F-ing show...... MIDWEST!!!!!!!!!!!!ROLLERZ!!!!!!
...................Timo................GhostWorx.......................


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GhostWorx_@Aug 23 2009, 11:00 PM~14859191
> *Thanks to Sumos for hosting a great show,, all you guys showed me/ us(ROLLERZ ONLY) alot of props and respect... It was crazy how many different clubs and cars came this year, best show in Milwaukee to date!!! I been ROllin to fiesta since 92' when we used to cruise in down Wisconsin av. ( remember that?), I missed sum years here and there but, been in the lowrider game for a minute! Glad to see how big it's got here! The few clubs that are here, we need to support each other so we can keep lowriding alive and growing and show the country that the Midwest is still doing it big and it's just a love for the lifestyle!!!Damn, that was a good show, thanks again to all the Sumos brothers,, Bobby for showing  props like always, I have to say thanks to the ROLLERZ bRO's from Chi-town and Minn for making the trip, to all clubs and solo riders that made the trip. Guess we see y'all at the GOODTIMES picnic next month.. Great F-ing show...... MIDWEST!!!!!!!!!!!!ROLLERZ!!!!!!
> ...................Timo................GhostWorx.......................
> *



well said /agree!!


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

{with music}





{with the crowd cheers}


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Aug 23 2009, 10:49 PM~14859922
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I APPRECIATE MIL TOWN,JUST HEARING THE CROWD CHEER WAS PRICELESS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

POST SOME MORE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

had a great time thank from big browny :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man Just Got back from Milwaukee! Big Thanks to Mexican Festival and Somosuno C.C and all the Ridaz That came out from the Midwest! This was a real nice event! cruising and hopping by the lake with 76 degree weather is what i called a good show! Man Cars were on the bumper, cars did burn, there were cars freezing To!! Thank You Milwaukee for all the support, Almost everyone at the hop had a new Roll'n DVD in their hand! Here are a few pics that i took from the Mexican Fest! To see what happened keep a look out for vol.15!*


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 24 2009, 08:59 AM~14861706
> *Man Just Got back from Milwaukee! Big Thanks to Mexican Festival and Somosuno C.C and all the Ridaz That came out from the Midwest! This was a real nice event! cruising and hopping by the lake with 76 degree weather is what i called a good show! Man Cars were on the bumper, cars did burn, there were cars freezing To!! Thank You Milwaukee for all the support, Almost everyone at the hop had a new Roll'n DVD in their hand! Here are a few pics that i took from the Mexican Fest! To see what happened keep a look out for vol.15!
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS ROLLIN FOR EVERYTHING HOMEBOY GLAD TO SEE YOU MADE IT BACK IN ONE PIECE  SEE YOU AT PESADOS CHICAGO


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Hell yeah ..ROLL'N in the house.See you next week big dawg!


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Here is a few more shots .Ill post more later as i get to them.


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 24 2009, 07:46 AM~14861970
> *THANKS ROLLIN FOR EVERYTHING HOMEBOY GLAD TO SEE YOU MADE IT BACK IN ONE PIECE   SEE YOU AT PESADOS CHICAGO
> *


*No Problem Homie! Yes I will see you at Pesados C.C Car Show!!!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Aug 24 2009, 07:51 AM~14862008
> *Hell yeah ..ROLL'N in the house.See you next week big dawg!
> *


 :biggrin: *Fa Sho Homie!*


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GhostWorx_@Aug 23 2009, 10:00 PM~14859191
> *Thanks to Somos for hosting a great show,, all you guys showed me/ us(ROLLERZ ONLY) alot of props and respect... It was crazy how many different clubs and cars came this year, best show in Milwaukee to date!!! I been ROllin to fiesta since 92' when we used to cruise in down Wisconsin av. ( remember that?), I missed sum years here and there but, been in the lowrider game for a minute! Glad to see how big it's got here! The few clubs that are here, we need to support each other so we can keep lowriding alive and growing and show the country that the Midwest is still doing it big and it's just a love for the lifestyle!!!Damn, that was a good show, thanks again to all the Somos brothers,, Bobby for showing  props like always, I have to say thanks to the ROLLERZ bRO's from Chi-town and Minn for making the trip, to all clubs and solo riders that made the trip. Guess we see y'all at the GOODTIMES picnic next month.. Great F-ing show...... MIDWEST!!!!!!!!!!!!ROLLERZ!!!!!!
> ...................Timo................GhostWorx.......................
> *


  but its *Somos* unO my friend.


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

ROOOOOOOOOLLN!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

Man Just Got back from Milwaukee! Big Thanks to Mexican Festival and Somosuno C.C and all the Ridaz That came out from the Midwest! This was a real nice event! cruising and hopping by the lake with 76 degree weather is what i called a good show! Man Cars were on the bumper, cars did burn, there were cars freezing To!! Thank You Milwaukee for all the support, Almost everyone at the hop had a new Roll'n DVD in their hand! Here are a few pics that i took from the Mexican Fest! To see what happened keep a look out for vol.15![/b]








































































[/b][/quote]


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

*GOOD SHOW SOMOS UNO! WE WILL DEF BE MAKING MORE TRIPS TO MIL-TOWN TO SUPPORT OUR LOCAL CHAPTER THERE, SOMOS UNO, THE LOCAL CLUBS, AND THE MIDWEST AS A WHOLE! *


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

TTMFT FOR SOMOS...... ONE OF THE BEST SHOW IN THE MIDWEST, SHOW KEEPS GETTING BIGGER........ NEXT YEAR GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

good show out in Milwaukee, great location, and awsome hop!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Aug 24 2009, 10:59 AM~14863955
> *GOOD SHOW SOMOS UNO!  WE WILL DEF BE MAKING MORE TRIPS TO MIL-TOWN TO SUPPORT OUR LOCAL CHAPTER THERE, SOMOS UNO, THE LOCAL CLUBS, AND THE MIDWEST AS A WHOLE!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

ttt hoping for some more pics!


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 24 2009, 04:51 PM~14867483
> *ttt hoping for some more pics!
> *


http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...=1111289&page=1


^^^^ MORE PICS ^^^^^


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GhostWorx_@Aug 23 2009, 09:00 PM~14859191
> *Thanks to Sumos for hosting a great show,, all you guys showed me/ us(ROLLERZ ONLY) alot of props and respect... It was crazy how many different clubs and cars came this year, best show in Milwaukee to date!!! I been ROllin to fiesta since 92' when we used to cruise in down Wisconsin av. ( remember that?), I missed sum years here and there but, been in the lowrider game for a minute! Glad to see how big it's got here! The few clubs that are here, we need to support each other so we can keep lowriding alive and growing and show the country that the Midwest is still doing it big and it's just a love for the lifestyle!!!Damn, that was a good show, thanks again to all the Sumos brothers,, Bobby for showing  props like always, I have to say thanks to the ROLLERZ bRO's from Chi-town and Minn for making the trip, to all clubs and solo riders that made the trip. Guess we see y'all at the GOODTIMES picnic next month.. Great F-ing show...... MIDWEST!!!!!!!!!!!!ROLLERZ!!!!!!
> ...................Timo................GhostWorx.......................
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Next for Wisconsin.........Goodtimes-Milwaukee picnic!!!!!......


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Aug 23 2009, 08:51 PM~14858254
> *thanx Somosono for a great time and show. Psycho's own opinion  Mexican Fiesta is one of the best show in the Midwest.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



X2 :thumbsup: 

Thanks Somosuno for having this show it just keeps on getting better.  GOODTIMES


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUP64 (Mar 17, 2006)

had a great time thats u guys put aon a great show :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 24 2009, 01:34 PM~14865524
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHERE WERE YA AT SAT NIGHT........ NEXT TIME IM IN TOWN HOPEFULLY THE OLD LADY LET U COME OUT AND PLAY..... LOL :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Envious cc_@Aug 25 2009, 12:00 PM~14875721
> *WHERE WERE YA AT SAT NIGHT........ NEXT TIME IM IN TOWN HOPEFULLY THE OLD LADY LET U COME OUT AND PLAY..... LOL  :biggrin:
> *


GET HIM JAMES FIRST HE BULL SHITTED YOUR SHOW AND NOW A NIGHT WITH THE BIG DOGS :uh:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 25 2009, 02:08 PM~14875776
> *GET HIM JAMES FIRST HE BULL SHITTED YOUR SHOW AND NOW A NIGHT WITH THE BIG DOGS :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN MASA WHERE WERE YOU


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 24 2009, 10:38 AM~14863750
> *ROOOOOOOOOLLN!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Aug 24 2009, 10:57 AM~14863943
> *COOL MEETING U OUT THERE HOMIE!  WE WILL BE IN TOUCH! STAY UP!
> *


 :yes: *nice meeting you as well homie* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

YO ROLLIN IMMA NEED SOME VOLUMES SEE IF U CAN BRING THEM ON SUNDAY FOR PESADOS SHOW


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 25 2009, 12:08 PM~14875776
> *GET HIM JAMES FIRST HE BULL SHITTED YOUR SHOW AND NOW A NIGHT WITH THE BIG DOGS :uh:
> *


:uh:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 26 2009, 10:03 AM~14886252
> *I would of been there but people in  my own crew  left me on the hang :uh:
> *


i called you and the house no answer but james wants a better excuse for the envious show :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

ANYBODY GOT PICS FROM THE HOP


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 27 2009, 02:35 AM~14894857
> *ANYBODY GOT PICS FROM THE HOP
> *


build me some stilts and next year I can get you some :cheesy:


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 26 2009, 10:03 AM~14886252
> *:uh:
> *


ya know i luv ya dave.... just gotta bust ur balls alil :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious cc_@Aug 27 2009, 11:16 AM~14898180
> *ya know i luv ya dave.... just gotta bust ur balls alil  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 28 2009, 05:37 AM~14906915
> *:biggrin:
> *


5:37 am wtf


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

hes old he was just going to watering the grass and drink coffee :biggrin:


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@Aug 23 2009, 01:16 PM~14855138
> *  Had a good time , was happy to make the show.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 29 2009, 08:31 AM~14918562
> *hes old he was just going to watering the grass and drink coffee :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

El Tiburon 89 Town Car & Lemon Juiced 90 Blazer putting it down for SolitoS C.C. at fiesta in Milwaukee....


----------



## eldiablos74 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bustamante_@Aug 31 2009, 03:32 PM~14937814
> *El Tiburon 89 Town Car & BUILT NOT BOUGHT MAKES A REAL RIDER BUSTA.*


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bustamante_@Aug 31 2009, 03:32 PM~14937814
> *El Tiburon 89 Town Car & Lemon Juiced 90 Blazer putting it down for SolitoS C.C. at fiesta in Milwaukee....
> 
> 
> ...


  who's got the minivan on rims?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eldiablos74_@Aug 31 2009, 03:49 PM~14938040
> *BUILT NOT BOUGHT MAKES A REAL RIDER BUSTA.
> *


 :uh: wtf is it to you bitch?


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

Stop the violence


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 29 2009, 08:31 AM~14918562
> *hes old he was just going to watering the grass and drink coffee :biggrin:
> *


going to watering the grass 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

going to water the grass dum ass :biggrin:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 31 2009, 06:02 PM~14939578
> *Stop the violence
> *


  fucking assholes always gotta talk shit.


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Sep 1 2009, 08:19 AM~14946288
> * fucking assholes always gotta talk shit.
> *


Its all good brother just let it ride


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Sep 1 2009, 10:35 AM~14946946
> *Its all good brother just let it ride
> *


 :cheesy: when have you known me to just stay quiet?


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

BUILT NOT BOUGHT MAKES A REAL RIDER BUSTA..........you aint kidding Louie who the hell are you to say anything WTF is it to you homie.......fucken haterz no mas lemon juiced now its hater juice LoL


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

EITHER WAY BUILT OR BOUGHT WE ALL LOWRIDE ITS THE SAME GAME


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Sep 1 2009, 06:49 PM~14952547
> *EITHER WAY BUILT OR BOUGHT WE ALL LOWRIDE ITS THE SAME GAME
> *


x2.... as long as u show pride in your ride, who cares


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

EITHER WAY BUILT OR BOUGHT WE ALL LOWRIDE ITS THE SAME GAME ..........thats right homies LIL is built on people selling ans people buying ans some trading for what ever reasons but in the end we all show our love for the lifestyle we live by showing pride in our rides be it street car or full show we all love our cars and show respect for the car next to us at the shows or the street and thats what makes us who we are LOWRIDERS


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eldiablos74_@Aug 31 2009, 03:49 PM~14938040
> *BUILT NOT BOUGHT MAKES A REAL RIDER BUSTA.
> *


Who the fuck are you to talk shit homie.....you think cause
my compadre bought that ride done up that it's gonna stay
that way??? get the fuck outta here with your bullshit....
He gonna give it his touches and change that motherfucker up....
give it show season 2010 and see if it looks the same....
You got a problem homie feel free to send me a pm and we can 
take care of it.... no need to be online runnin' your mouth!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Sep 1 2009, 07:49 PM~14952547
> *EITHER WAY BUILT OR BOUGHT WE ALL LOWRIDE ITS THE SAME GAME
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 2 2009, 12:11 PM~14959445
> *Who the fuck are you to talk shit homie.....you think cause
> my compadre bought that ride done up that it's gonna stay
> that way??? get the fuck outta here with your bullshit....
> ...


  es todo comps.


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

Who the fuck are you to talk shit homie.....you think cause
my compadre bought that ride done up that it's gonna stay
that way??? get the fuck outta here with your bullshit....
He gonna give it his touches and change that motherfucker up....
give it show season 2010 and see if it looks the same....
You got a problem homie feel free to send me a pm and we can 
take care of it.... no need to be online runnin' your mouth!...........DAMMM LoL
its all good compa we dont need to lower ourself to homeboys level that is what makes us who we are cause we stand above all that BS that others talk about, i was just wondering why he didnt say anything to me while we were outhere at fiesta...???? things that makes say ummmm LoL


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bustamante_@Sep 2 2009, 01:12 PM~14960082
> *Who the fuck are you to talk shit homie.....you think cause
> my compadre bought that ride done up that it's gonna stay
> that way??? get the fuck outta here with your bullshit....
> ...


  you dont know how to use the quote feature in here homie?


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

nope.....LoL i hit switches not copy quotes LoL JK man theres so much shit i dont understand about LiL its not even funny


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

what do i need to do.....please help me Louie.....no for reals tell me how :biggrin:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 31 2009, 05:02 PM~14939578
> *Stop the violence
> *


PLEASE STOP THE VIOLENCE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti+Sep 2 2009, 11:11 AM~14959445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOT NO BALLS ***** THAT IS Y :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Sep 3 2009, 06:34 AM~14967610
> *PLEASE STOP THE VIOLENCE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hey fuck you motherfucker ..... I'll blast you foo' 





































































*j/k lmao* _Qvo_ :wave:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 3 2009, 10:55 AM~14968900
> *Hey fuck you motherfucker ..... I'll blast you foo'
> j/k lmao Qvo :wave:
> *











WHO ARE YOU GONNA BLAST PINCHE GOTTI TIENGO LA SUPER FAJADA








LA R-15








Y EL CUERNO DE CHIVO CHOOSE ONE HOMEBOY NOBODY MESSES WITH SOMOSUNO VATO LOCO HOMIE BABY J/K HOMITO THESE TOYS ARE MY ALARM FOR THE GARAGE


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bustamante_@Sep 2 2009, 04:41 PM~14962080
> *nope.....LoL  i hit switches not copy quotes  LoL    JK  man theres so much shit i dont understand about LiL its not even funny
> *












push that and then it will take you to another page. then just type underneath it. then press add reply.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Sep 3 2009, 12:31 PM~14970441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 you like long black hard steel in your hands?


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Sep 3 2009, 11:47 AM~14970600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


here goes nothing..............did it work???


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bustamante_@Sep 3 2009, 02:39 PM~14972306
> *here goes nothing..............did it work???
> *


 ESTODO woohoo :biggrin: thanks louie good looking out compa


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

does anybody know that cat anyways ? why cant be get along ??????? FUCK that, that PUTO DIES :machinegun: :guns: :burn:


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bustamante_@Sep 3 2009, 02:44 PM~14972351
> *does anybody know that cat anyways ? why cant be get along ???????    FUCK that, that PUTO DIES  :machinegun:  :guns:  :burn:
> *




JK


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bustamante_@Sep 3 2009, 03:39 PM~14972306
> *here goes nothing..............did it work???
> *


  its good now.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bustamante_@Sep 3 2009, 03:44 PM~14972351
> *does anybody know that cat anyways ? why cant be get along ???????    FUCK that, that PUTO DIES  :machinegun:  :guns:  :burn:
> *


:dunno: fuck him.


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

What's up with all the violence we supose to be brothers :biggrin:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Sep 3 2009, 11:31 AM~14970441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yea what he said :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bustamante_@Sep 3 2009, 03:44 PM~14972351
> *does anybody know that cat anyways ? why cant be get along ???????    FUCK that, that PUTO DIES  :machinegun:  :guns:  :burn:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 3 2009, 06:27 PM~14974589
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  ::
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

breaking news........during a drug bust in Antioch ILL police found 2 rocket launchers 1 loaded 2 tek 9s,AKs,shot guns,9mm,45s and more misc.guns and riffles 25lbs of dinamite hundreds of rounds for each weapon.......i moved to subs to feel safer LoL
:machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## eldiablos74 (Oct 17, 2008)

you illinoise fucks dont take critisizm litely, bunch of bitches


----------



## eldiablos74 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Sep 3 2009, 12:31 PM~14970441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck you going to do with that, shove it up your ass


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

thats all you got beto? Thats kids stuff this is how I roll :biggrin:


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eldiablos74_@Sep 4 2009, 10:11 AM~14980314
> *you illinoise fucks dont take critisizm litely, bunch of bitches
> *




you dont critisize diablo, you talk shit big diffrence homie and the faster you undertand that the better diablito youll be......


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eldiablos74_@Sep 4 2009, 10:16 AM~14980346
> *fuck you going to do with that, shove it up your ass
> *


Talk it cheap come get some bitch


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eldiablos74_@Sep 4 2009, 12:16 PM~14980346
> *fuck you going to do with that, shove it up your ass
> *


damn fool ur gettin it all twisted im the hacked master i know who u r pendejo


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

What up SomosOuno!


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@Sep 7 2009, 08:43 AM~15002552
> * What up SomosOuno!
> *


What up brother


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

whats up familia que pasa contoda esa pinche violensia cabrones calmense o lesdoy una peinada :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by omilow59_@Sep 8 2009, 02:44 PM~15015384
> *whats  up familia que pasa contoda esa pinche violensia cabrones calmense  o lesdoy una peinada :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


QUE ONDA HOMITO WHATS GOOD IN MEXICO HOWS THE CROPS GOING FINALLY YOU POSTED SOMETHING HERE SO THEY CAN EARSED THERE STUPID SIGNATURE ITS GETTING OLD ALREADY LETS GROW UP


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Sep 11 2009, 10:14 PM~15057111
> *QUE ONDA HOMITO WHATS GOOD IN MEXICO HOWS THE CROPS GOING FINALLY YOU POSTED SOMETHING HERE SO THEY CAN EARSED THERE STUPID SIGNATURE ITS GETTING OLD ALREADY LETS GROW UP
> *


  keep it cool beto. i know where you are going with this. all you gotta do is make a phone call and shit can get fixed in an easier manner.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SomosunO (Apr 9, 2009)




----------

